# Permanent Residence Interview



## SadiK (Jan 10, 2013)

I'm new here and hoping to get some insight. You know how when you hear the word interview, one is bound to be a bit jittery 
I'm a spouse to an SA citizen and will be having my PR interview soon.
What should one expect there? Is it like a job interview and what questions will they be asking.
Any insight will be appreciated.


----------



## Saartjie (Mar 1, 2010)

PaulineMK said:


> I'm new here and hoping to get some insight. You know how when you hear the word interview, one is bound to be a bit jittery
> I'm a spouse to an SA citizen and will be having my PR interview soon.
> What should one expect there? Is it like a job interview and what questions will they be asking.
> Any insight will be appreciated.


Hi there.

I had my PR interview in November 2011. I applied in Cape Town. The interview (if you can call it that) consisted of my husband and I (and our then 1 year old daughter) standing at the counter at Home Affairs and the guy who processed my application asked us each about five questions. They were about where we met, how long we have been together, how long we have been married, do we live together. It was so easy, no trick questions and we both stood there together whilst he was asking us the questions so he was not trying to catch us out.

Compared to my TR interview which was a nightmare (we were taken into separate rooms and hammered with stupid questions like, what is your husband's favourite food, what is the colour of your living room walls, who is your husband's best friend etc, they then compared our answers).

I would not stress if I were you. They are only trying to ascertain that your marriage is a genuine one and all they want is the truth so if you stick to this you will be fine.


----------



## SadiK (Jan 10, 2013)

Saartjie said:


> Hi there.
> 
> I had my PR interview in November 2011. I applied in Cape Town. The interview (if you can call it that) consisted of my husband and I (and our then 1 year old daughter) standing at the counter at Home Affairs and the guy who processed my application asked us each about five questions. They were about where we met, how long we have been together, how long we have been married, do we live together. It was so easy, no trick questions and we both stood there together whilst he was asking us the questions so he was not trying to catch us out.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the response Saartjie. Much appreciated


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

Agreed, this is how it works. The first time you get your permit, it is more difficult. I don't often talk about personal experiences, but my wife is not from SA, and she and I had the same easy 5 questions for PR.


----------

